# lost fishing license



## malainse

wyldkat49766 said:


> How do I go about that?


-------------------


boehr said:


> but License Control will know for sure if you can recover it. Number for License Control is 517-373-1204, at least it was when I left.


----------



## wyldkat49766

Got that. Thanks.


----------



## wyldkat49766

Well thankfully we waited until today to call in. I got thru right away and so did the business. Thanks for the help guys. That $25 went right into the gas tank. lol


----------



## TrekJeff

glnmiller said:


> I buy my licenses online, and print several copies of the fishing license so if I loose it I already have a duplicate. I also keep a copy in my tackle box, and one in the boat, along with the one the my wallet.



I did the same, and do you think I can find one?! I purposely looked for this thread to find out what my cost was going to be. Too bad there wasn't a logg-on feature if a license was purchased on line to just print another. Oh well, if the 09's are ready, I'll buy both.:lol: I'm not one to cry about the cost of license replacements, especially since I saw the price of wax worms..$3.50?!! What the heck?:SHOCKED:


----------



## JWICKLUND

If you lose your Michigan fishing, hunting or fur harvester license, you may purchase a replacement at any license agent. You must provide the ID number used to purchase the original license. The full price will be charged to replace any license with a kill tag. All other licenses cost $3 to be replaced.


----------



## addicted2

is it 3.00 for an all species license also?


----------



## malainse

addicted2 said:


> is it 3.00 for an all species license also?


Yes,


----------



## 2Lungs

Lost mine a few years back and would't you know it DNR was at the truck when I came of the ice . She took my driver lic. when I could't find my fishing lic. when she ran it on her computer she came back and said well you have one (somewere) no ticket but after looking (back at the house) I was unable to find ? I purchased a lost lic. don't remember the cost?


----------



## trouttime

SPITFIRE said:


> If you buy it on-line you can print as many copies you want with no charge, than you never have to worry about losing your license ever!


You can also save it to your computer and print them as needed. I have been doing this for years.


----------

